# sport pkg



## tmoody (Apr 24, 2004)

is the sport package on an E39 pretty much wheels and steering wheel?


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

No, on the sedans and the 540it it includes sport suspension, sport seats, and the M steering wheel. Shadowline trim comes with ZSP on the 530 and 540.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

tmoody said:


> is the sport package on an E39 pretty much wheels and steering wheel?


Different E39s get different bits, but basically suspension, wheels, steering wheel, manual gear shifter, shadowline trim (528i, 530i, and high-gloss on the 540i), and the 2003 540i gets the sweet M5-style bumpers (with black molding) and style 37 wheels (in the US).


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

*Let me throw in my own findings*

I have on 03 540a with the sports package.

M steering wheel
sport suspension
gray headliner
3.15 differential
mtech bumpers
shawdow line moldings
sport seats
18 inche wheels
of course, m emblems


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

My 98 528 has the sport pkg with a 4 spoke wheel


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

tmoody said:


> is the sport package on an E39 pretty much wheels and steering wheel?


Hey Tom, 
My 540 sport package also comes with a managed router, firewall, allbeit in the trunk. 
Guess who.


----------

